# Steam Cleaning Glass



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Whats the best way to steam clean glass?

Nozzle and mf or the mf on the carpet adaptor thingy?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mine has a thin squeegy blade thingy that is designed for glass - looks like the flexi blade on a ice scraper. Try that if you have one


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

erm, not looked to see if it has, but will go look in a min.

if it hasnt, then what?


----------



## reparebrise (Jan 19, 2009)

We lightly vaporise the surface of the glass(fogged, not wet) then dry with a MF towel, outer edges then center.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Tried the squeegy thing thats in with it, its not bad, but not something I would do every time its washed, maybed once a month for a deep clean of the glass.

Just about to do the windscreen.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Tried the reparebrise way on some of the windows and found that cleaned just as well, but quicker (for me), again, not an every wash thing, more once a month thing.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait till you try and use it for bug removal.
Tried it today for the first time.

Apply steam to soften and the gentle wipe over with a plush MF.

Gone. :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Door shuts, gave mine (ok hardly any dirt on em anyway) a quick blast and just kept the mf at the bottom which collected the water. Spotless.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

So all in all whats you verdict. Considering its your first go.???

Gordon.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Opion is, you need to play alot to get your technique right, its different than using wet vac and just spraying apc, brush and moping up the apc with mf. But if you have the time to fit it into you car wash, then buy one, since it really does get alot of the car deep clean. :thumb:

Also, you do still need a brush for some of the heavy bit, for instance I was using it on the hard plastic mud guards and needed the Megs toothbrush thing to help shift the mud even with the steam.

I really do need to get it right when it comes to the alloys, after 2 wheels I worked something out, but not perfect.


----------

